# Randleman and Sak



## JDenz (Oct 24, 2003)

Randleman and Sak.  You think Pride would give Sak a guy that is not a monster.  I am worried about Sak in this fight.  I think he can handle himself on the ground with Randleman but I don't think he is going to do to well on the feet.  Randleman has been throwing with real real bad intentons latley.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 25, 2003)

this fight will be over via submission.  sak will get randlemen in a trangle choke in the second round.


Randlemen though great at takedowns (single and double leg) dos not have the skills to knock out sak really like silva did and there is no reason for sak to stand up with randlemen because there is no vandeta there.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 25, 2003)

Randleman has some serious skills on the feet.  Sak is a good wrestler but Kevin is a monster on the mat.  I don't see sak getting anywhere near him with his single.  I think Randleman is going to roll over sak.  I would have rather seen him fight Busta but what are you going to do Sak sells seats.   Randleman is going to beat sak up senseless.  He is fired up that everyone has forgotten about him because of Rampage.


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2003)

My Heart as alway's is with Sak(He's still My Fav)

Keven is no Tamato. & Has Just as Good Wrestling Skills
Sak Needs To Be Smart I Think He has Much Better
Over all Game Then Keven if He is to Win

He Needs To Show everything he has Much Strikes & Submissons
The Wrestling is Even.

Sak Should Practise the Guard for this Fight.
To Bad There are no Elbows to the Head
Or He could Do what Bas Did.

Keven is The Fav But He did Lose to Jackson
& Sak Did Choke Jackson Out
only Time will tell & will just have to wait & see


----------



## JDenz (Oct 26, 2003)

Ya Sak has to beat someone good agian to get back on track.  But anyone that gets knocked out by Shemri shouldn't want to fight Randleman on the feet.  He needs the fight on the ground fast as possable.


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ya Sak has to beat someone good agian to get back on track.  But anyone that gets knocked out by Shemri shouldn't want to fight Randleman on the feet.  He needs the fight on the ground fast as possable. *



 He Should Take it to the Ground
But Let's call it the way it is 

Shemri Had a A Rabbit's Foot In His Pocket
& Found The Pot of Gold at the end of the Rainbow.:lookie: :wavey: :lookie:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with you that he needs to get it on the ground there is no w2ay he can stand on the feet with Randleman.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 5, 2003)

Sak will win.  Sak only seems to have trouble with really good strikers, ie. Wanderlei, Guy Mezger.   I think he'll have a little trouble at the beginning with Randleman but I think Sak will wear him down and submit him.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 10, 2003)

> Randleman is going to beat sak up senseless. He is fired up that everyone has forgotten about him because of Rampage.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


Sakuraba is the man.  I knew there was no way Sak could lose to a ground and pound guy.  When is someone in the Hammer house gonna teach those guys how to pass the guard?  All of those guy's that train with Coleman make that same mistake with really good submission guys and just lay there in the guard trying to rain down punches, but when you're fighting somebody of Sakuraba's calliber in submission, ya can't do that.  Oh well, I'm just happy my man Sak won.


----------



## J-kid (Nov 10, 2003)

I called the FIGHT!!! woohooo!!! go sak!@


----------



## JDenz (Nov 11, 2003)

Does anyone else think that this one could be a work.  This fight reminded me so much of the fight where coleman lost to Takada that it was scary.  He was not in trouble in the position he was in there waqs no way Sak was going to pull his arm out from where he was, and he tapped before it was even locked up.  And in slow mo the punch that dropped sak made it look pretty WWE.  Well either way congrats to Sak he needed the win.


----------



## J-kid (Nov 11, 2003)

I really doubt sak would go for a work and randlemen is to big of a name to ever even think of doing that.

Infact he was pumbling him around for a bit.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 11, 2003)

No way it was a work, you can't fake a grimmace like that.


----------



## ace (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't Think it was a Work.
I do think it was verry boring.

Both Fighters fought with respect.
Sak was able to Tie Kevin up for most of the fight.
Kevin haveing no SUBMISSON skills could not finish Sak.

On The Feet Keven Showed his Strenths from Wrestling
But on The Ground could not do what he does best.

I realy belived Sak could SUBMIT Kevin & he did.

I think it was to boring to be a work.
Both Man have Done Pro wrestling & if it was a Show
I think they would have put on a better performance.

Sak is still 1 of my Fav's & his SUBMISSON Skills are 
what Brought him this Victory.


----------

